# Big news at the Toronto Humane Society



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow. That's horrible, those pictures.. those are VERY graphic pictures, the eye photos get me the mose.. I'm glad these animals are getting justice.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

HORRIBLE! And frightening. I hope they get the punishment that fits the cruelty. I hope they have a good plan to rehome these animals to a MUCH better place.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I know, it's a real shame. Hopefully they will bring new management into the THS and it will go back to being the well-regarded shelter it once was. It's a real shame it's been allowed to go so far down the path it has, but at least now things will hopefully have to change.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

OMG! What a horrible thing to have happened to all those animals! 

I managed a small humane society in my hometown from 2000 - 2004 and there were a few animals who did die in their cages, but in four years it was probably less than 10 animals and most of them were "failure to thrive" kittens...

As manager, it was part of my job description to make the decisions which animals were slated for euthanasia. In addition, it was part of my job to hold the animal's vein for the veterinarian when they administered the euthanasia solution. I lost count of how many animals died in my arms... But I had come to realize during my years there that there were worse deaths than a humane euthanasia, administered by a caring veterinarian, and assisted by staff and volunteers who were committed to each animal who came through our doors. 

That part of my job was the hardest, but it's the one I took most seriously - Not everyone would be able to do what I had to do and be able to keep coming to work... but to watch the animals at the THC die slow, painful, lingering deaths would have been a million times worse!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I just cannot comprehend how people have done this, it just makes me sad.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I went to volunteer as a kitten feeder last year and due to their incredible disorganization and contradicting information even after I went back 3 more times, I gave up. I am SO glad I never had to witness that cruelty first hand.

It sure it something when the president of the humane society is arrested on animal cruelty charges.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Locket said:


> I went to volunteer as a kitten feeder last year and due to their incredible disorganization and contradicting information even after I went back 3 more times, I gave up. I am SO glad I never had to witness that cruelty first hand.
> 
> It sure it something when the president of the humane society is arrested on animal cruelty charges.


Yeah, one of my friends was a kitten feeder and said although she loved what she did, the organization had some funny things going on. It's a real shame when what should be a great organization turns so far from its path.

On a personal note, I have never been met with such unfriendly people as I have been there. In my hunt for my poodle I have kept an eye on the various shelters, and I have to say with the hostile reception you get it's a wonder they've been able to adopt out any animals!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok, last thing I'll share, for now at least...

http://www.thestar.com/videozone/731865

This is horrific! They found a live trap cage in a drop ceiling with a MUMMIFIED CAT in it! How long was that cage there? Who sticks a live trap cage somewhere then forgets about it?!? Ugh! That poor cat who was trapped in it.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

There is no reasonable explanation for this. What a horrible, slow, painful way to die...


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow.... it's horrific! We've been following this story as well since it's so close to home!! So horrible!!!


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

I hope these jerks pay...This disgusts me. Assholes.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, syke... Nice avatar!! Is that a picture of YOU??  Too cool!


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish it was a picture of me. Sadly my legs and stomach do not look quite like that!

But thanks!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

This kind of thing makes me just sick.


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

taxtell said:


> This kind of thing makes me just sick.


It seems somehow worse that these are the people you are supposed to take sick, and abused animals to. And they are actually doing the abuse!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

This is extremely sad, and unfortunately not a rare occurrence.
You are lucky if your shelter is decent - Especially in this economy.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I cried looking at those poor, defenseless animals. A real horror! My husband said that the guilty should be put into the cages in place of the animals!! I'm not sure that is enough punishment for people who would allow things like that to happen. I am glad that they were found out and that measures are being taken to correct the problems.
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

..........Speechless.....that is just awful.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

It's amazing.. the prez even went on air as saying "I am innocent in all of this". I'm sure he has convinced himself that he is a victim in this whole horror story... another reason why dogs/pets are far superior to people... I could hang out with doggies all day long. People often suck. 

Here is the latest news on it: 
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Humane+society+joins+Toronto+probe/2315273/story.html

They have temporary staff coming in to help oversee things..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*skye* said:


> It seems somehow worse that these are the people you are supposed to take sick, and abused animals to. And they are actually doing the abuse!


I agree these people signed on to take care of these poor critters. OMG how sad ! These folks had to be disturbed in some way... Does the Toronto area have a poodle rescue? 
Is that avatar an Elvgrin ? Love it !


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

This is just really horrible. I understand not wanting to euthanize and such, and that every animal should be given a chance...but letting them suffer and slowly die a horrible and painful death all alone?

Euthanasia is the humane thing to do in those situations.

I think these people may have had good intentions in the beginning, which have twisted into something grotesques and macabre.

As the saying goes, the path to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I just read both articles and looked at the pictures. Horrible. How could ANYONE in their right mind think that they were helping or doing good?

Locally, about a month ago, several shelter employees were fired for not properly euthanizing animals - taking longer to die - and for killing animals not scheduled for euthanasia. This past summer, when we got our kitten, his foster mom told us that if it didn't work out, to not call the shelter or take him back there... but to call her and she would take him, because recently they had killed all the cats and kittens at the shelter. The only ones left alive were the ones in foster care.

I understand euthanisia... someone finds a dog roaming the streets and has no option but to take it to the shelter, where it is found that the dog has cancer. Most likely, no one wants to adopt a dog with cancer, and it is too expensive for the shelter to fix... so to be humane, they kill the animal... but it's not left to linger and die horribly in it's cage. That just makes me sick! What a horrible group of people!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I understand euthanisia... someone finds a dog roaming the streets and has no option but to take it to the shelter, where it is found that the dog has cancer. Most likely, no one wants to adopt a dog with cancer, and it is too expensive for the shelter to fix... so to be humane, they kill the animal... but it's not left to linger and die horribly in it's cage. That just makes me sick! What a horrible group of people![/QUOTE]
Sometimes euthanasia is the only way, why make the poor critter suffer?I agree 100%. But when paid folks, that are there to care for and nurture animals, Then I think that is just sick that they would do these things to these poor critters. I cannot imagine why someone would take a job at a place such as this and do these things. Perhaps they pulled the wings off flies when they were children? It is just wrong and I hope that the Canadian authorities make them face up to what they have done. Please keep us posted....


----------

